# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  وداعًا 1433

## هدير

وداعًا 1433
http://www.akayan.net/janan1433.htm

----------


## ليلى الفهد

ياله من كلام عذب معبر يدخل إلى القلب لانه صادر من القلب , بارك الله فيك عزيزتي, ومع العام الهجري الجديد أسأل الله أن يحفظ أخواتي العزيزات ويرعاهن ويسدد إلى الخير خطاهن .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ
أسأل الله أن يجعل أيامنا وأعمارنا في طاعة الله ومرضاته.

----------

